# Hsg or Hycosy in London



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am between IVF cycles and wanted to have my tubes tested to see if there's any point trying to try naturally... Unbelievably, they've never been checked!
Can anyone recommend a London clinic who are good, and hopefully fairly pain-free!! Unfortunately I have left it late, and really should go today! 
Any recs gratefully received xx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Rosie,

I had Hycosy done at Guys. It was pain free only bleeding afterwards.

It really feels like just a smear test. I did take 2 paracetamols 30 mins before i was going to have the investigation.


----------

